# Bull Sharks at West Galv Island 10-15-08



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

My buddy and I ended up with eight bull sharks off the beach on the Galv side of SLP. All were caught on casted baits (mullet) with most coming out of the 1st gut just off the beach. Did not have to go far to get to them, just a short cast from knee deep. The sharks were running between 4' and 5' long. Also added a couple of bull reds and four keeper reds (23" to 26") between the two of us. Included a few pics of the fish and the debris on the beach. All fish released except for the keeper reds. All fish caught in the afternoon on the incoming tide.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Great Report! 

That is fishing at it's best.

Deaver


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Excellent report !!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

great report!! Thanks!!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Great report. Were you able to park on the beach?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Good job. Thanks for the report.


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome report!!

How is driving down there? 2wd at all?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent, see you Sunday


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

great report and pics thanks


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Sharing the pics and report.. LIke I was there...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looked good.....


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice bull,im glad somebody going!


----------

